# One of them days...



## davemc1 (Jan 2, 2016)

Got up late for work. Realised all my tools where on another job 10 miles in opp direction. Got most of the way there having picked them up. Noticed I didn't have my phone with the address in. Had to turn round to go get it. Stopped off on the bookies to have a go on the roulette. 20 mins later I'm Â£140 out of pocket. 

Then....

A change of fortune had me coming out the bookies Â£270 up on the day, and a Â£40 footie coupon. Meant to do, lpool, arsenal, utd, Portsmouth and Burton. 

Thing was I ticked the home win box. So instead of lpool I had west ham


----------



## virtuocity (Jan 2, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Stopped off on the bookies to have a go on the roulette. 20 mins later I'm Â£140 out of pocket.
		
Click to expand...

Wow.


----------



## Rooter (Jan 3, 2016)

So you were late for work, made later by having to go collect your tools. So you went to the bookies rather than hurry up for work?! Nice! I backed lolerpool


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2016)

Â£140 lost in 20 minutes - not often I'm lost for words!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Â£140 lost in 20 minutes - not often I'm lost for words!
		
Click to expand...

I've seen somebody lose 3 points in 45 seconds before


----------



## chrisd (Jan 3, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I've seen somebody lose 3 points in 45 seconds before


Click to expand...

But not when he should have been at work!!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2016)

chrisd said:



			But not when he should have been at work!!
		
Click to expand...


Ah you didn't mention that bit


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Got up late for work. Realised all my tools where on another job 10 miles in opp direction. Got most of the way there having picked them up. Noticed I didn't have my phone with the address in. Had to turn round to go get it. Stopped off on the bookies to have a go on the roulette. 20 mins later I'm Â£140 out of pocket. 

Then....

A change of fortune had me coming out the bookies Â£270 up on the day, and a Â£40 footie coupon. Meant to do, lpool, arsenal, utd, Portsmouth and Burton. 

Thing was I ticked the home win box. So instead of lpool I had west ham
		
Click to expand...

Since your the one who brought your gambling day up this is my assumption you have a gambling problem.
I should know I have been there.
Your money your life and I am certainly not preaching what you do with your money its entirely up to you.
Many a life is ruined by gambling I hope its not yours.

Sounds harsh but having been there I know it hurts others around us as well.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 3, 2016)

And while not quite as mportant as the appearance of a gambling problem.....

It was 'one of THOSE days'!!!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't and won't gamble so I don't fully understand or feel for you for the second part but I felt for you for the first part anyway, we all have one of those days when trying to get to work.

I get them often we the wee one in the house, his smile has made me almost late many times!


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 3, 2016)

Honestly don't think I have a problem betting wise, I won!



Haha. 


Just one of the crazy days, that roulette is ruthless, doubled up on the footie bet cos I was winning. Also self employed working on a sat in an empty house, hence the stop off. :thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



*Since your the one who brought your gambling day up this is my assumption you have a gambling problem.*
I should know I have been there.
Your money your life and I am certainly not preaching what you do with your money its entirely up to you.
Many a life is ruined by gambling I hope its not yours.

Sounds harsh but having been there I know it hurts others around us as well.
		
Click to expand...

To assume he has problem just because he's had a bet is stupid. Not everyone that gambles has a problem.

Back to OP, Well done on your footy coupon  win but be careful on those FOBT's they are dangerous.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			To assume he has problem just because he's had a bet is stupid. Not everyone that gambles has a problem.

Back to OP, Well done on your footy coupon  win but be careful on those FOBT's they are dangerous.
		
Click to expand...

Im not assuming nothing but anyone who wants to back Liverpool to win has a gambling problem.

Seriously though Stu your probably right not everyone that gambles has a problem some people only bet on the National every year.
However having been a compulsive gambler and reading Dave,s post I would say he has a problem but I,m only assuming by experience however I would be happy to be proved wrong.

But anyone that puts Â£140 in a Roulette machine,gambles Â£40 notes on a bet then wins over Â£500 on that bet alone but only walks out Â£270 up has a problem but only imo.
Sometimes it only takes admitting it can set the road to recovery but this could be anyone not just the OP.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Im not assuming nothing but anyone who wants to back Liverpool to win has a gambling problem.

Seriously though Stu your probably right not everyone that gambles has a problem some people only bet on the National every year.
However having been a compulsive gambler and reading Dave,s post I would say he has a problem but I,m only assuming by experience however I would be happy to be proved wrong.

But anyone that puts Â£140 in a Roulette machine,gambles Â£40 notes on a bet then wins over Â£500 on that bet alone but only walks out Â£270 up has a problem but only imo.
Sometimes it only takes admitting it can set the road to recovery but this could be anyone not just the OP.
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously mis read his post.

He's put Â£140 on the roulette and came off it with Â£410, a Â£270 profit. From that Â£410 he's had a Â£40 bet that's returned Â£500+ All in all he's up by a good few ton.

I personally don't like the roulette machines, they're as bad as heroin IMO.

You're guessing he's got a problem because he's gambled Â£140 of his money but there are a lot of people who can afford to do this. 

I appreciate you've had previous problems gambling but not everyone is the same.


----------



## Birchy (Jan 3, 2016)

You might as well have shot yourself in the face Dave than put this on here. :rofl:

Massive outrage to follow


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2016)

Birchy said:



			You might as well have shot yourself in the face Dave than put this on here. :rofl:

Massive outrage to follow 

Click to expand...

I can't believe how he affords to do it on just a Giro


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			You've obviously mis read his post.

He's put Â£140 on the roulette and came off it with Â£410, a Â£270 profit. From that Â£410 he's had a Â£40 bet that's returned Â£500+ All in all he's up by a good few ton.

I personally don't like the roulette machines, they're as bad as heroin IMO.

You're guessing he's got a problem because he's gambled Â£140 of his money but there are a lot of people who can afford to do this. 

I appreciate you've had previous problems gambling but not everyone is the same.
		
Click to expand...

Ok no problem but your also probably guessing he has not got a problem,unless of course you know different then of course I stand corrected.

Also mate I never said everyone was the same in fact I said they were not.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Ok no problem but your also probably guessing he has not got a problem,unless of course you know different then of course I stand corrected.

Also mate I never said everyone was the same in fact I said they were not.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't said he hasn't got a problem, it's not my place to judge what he or anyone does with their own money. I didn't agree with your post where you "assumed" he had a gambling problem because he lost Â£140 on the roulette.

I only know Dave from playing the odd round with so don't know him well enough to be honest. 


Do you want a bet he hasn't got a gambling problem??


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 3, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I haven't said he hasn't got a problem, it's not my place to judge what he or anyone does with their own money. I didn't agree with your post where you "assumed" he had a gambling problem because he lost Â£140 on the roulette.

I only know Dave from playing the odd round with so don't know him well enough to be honest. 


Do you want a bet he hasn't got a gambling problem??

Click to expand...

No thanks need to get on with my own life now thx

I will bet you have though:ears:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 3, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			No thanks need to get on with my own life now thx

*I will bet you have though*:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I bet you I haven't :rofl:


----------



## user2010 (Jan 4, 2016)

Yep, he definitely has a problem, lets look at the facts from his op, he gets up late for work and is running round trying to get his tools/stuff together, then realises he doesn`t have the address of the job he`s on, so stops off at the bookies for 20 mins after getting the address which makes him even later than he already is, but is he thinking of work or trying to make the lost time up? Nope, just trying to turn the Â£140 loss around!
Definite problem, imo of course.
Not good.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

Scrotie McBoogerballs said:



			Yep, he definitely has a problem, lets look at the facts from his op, he gets up late for work and is running round trying to get his tools/stuff together, then realises he doesn`t have the address of the job he`s on, so stops off at the bookies for 20 mins after getting the address which makes him even later than he already is,* but is he thinking of work or trying to make the lost time up? Nope, *just trying to turn the Â£140 loss around!
Definite problem, imo of course.
Not good.
		
Click to expand...

Really??

Nobody can say he's got a problem based on one day.

I didn't realise there were so many experts on here


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2016)

Good to see the judgemental nature of this forum has started strongly for the year.


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 4, 2016)

I used to work in one of those gaming places and the amount of people who think nothing of dropping Â£100 in half an hour into a machine is crazy. 


No one wins long term doing that.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

adam6177 said:



			Good to see the judgemental nature of this forum has started strongly for the year.
		
Click to expand...

^^This.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			I used to work in one of those gaming places and the amount of people who think nothing of dropping Â£100 in half an hour into a machine is crazy. 


*No one wins long term doing that*.
		
Click to expand...

Only the bookie. Like ive previously said those machines are worse then heroin. They should be banned imo.

Each machine costs Â£2k per year  for a gambling licence and there's a limit of 4per shop and if they could have more they would.

60% of William hill's prrofit from these machines in 2013/14, I suspect it's even higher last year. 

Staggering.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2016)

Gamblings the least of his issues, he's a Red Nose&#128515;


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Only the bookie. Like ive previously said those machines are worse then heroin. They should be banned imo.

Each machine costs Â£2k per year  for a gambling licence and there's a limit of 4per shop and if they could have more they would.

60% of William hill's prrofit from these machines in 2013/14, I suspect it's even higher last year. 

Staggering.
		
Click to expand...

Worse than Heroin Stu your funny.
Are the machines addictive then?because Heroin is.
And if they are would you say the people that play them have an addiction?maybe a gambling addiction?


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 4, 2016)

I was expecting a mixture of, you jammy get, good on yer, maybe a few get off them machines. But jeez, instead of riding high, yous have me feeling depressed.   Chill out fellas, else you'll have me running the bookies for a pick up....


----------



## adam6177 (Jan 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			Chill out fellas, else you'll have me running the bookies for a pick up....
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Worse than Heroin Stu your funny.
Are the machines addictive then?because Heroin is.
And if they are would you say the people that play them have an addiction?maybe a gambling addiction?
		
Click to expand...

Not everybody who plays those machines has an addiction to them.

I've seen some bad sights in bookmaker shops, and a yes there is a lot of people who are addicted to gambling on these machines and they have zero interest in gambling on racing,greyhounds etc.

You're still wrong to assume the OP has an addiction/gambling problem aas you did in post #8.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Not everybody who plays those machines has an addiction to them.

I've seen some bad sights in bookmaker shops, and a yes there is a lot of people who are addicted to gambling on these machines and they have zero interest in gambling on racing,greyhounds etc.

You're still wrong to assume the OP has an addiction/gambling problem aas you did in post #8.
		
Click to expand...

Look I made an assumption on what he posted and if I am wrong I apologies to the op maybe in hindsight I should have kept it to myself.
If you know him and you know he has not once again I apologies to him.

Of course I am not stupid enough to think everyone has an addiction who gambles on machines or horses as I previously mentioned the Grand National as an example.

If the op has not got a problem he can laugh it off and move on,if he has what he does is up to him absolutely no problem at all.

A debate between me and you wont do any good so can we drop it now and move on mate.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			I was expecting a mixture of, you jammy get, good on yer, maybe a few get off them machines. But jeez, instead of riding high, yous have me feeling depressed.   Chill out fellas, else you'll have me running the bookies for a pick up....
		
Click to expand...

Joking aren't yer, the amount of experts and know all's on here they just like to judge.

You can get the ale in at the next meet :cheers:


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Look I made an assumption on what he posted and if I am wrong I apologies to the op maybe in hindsight I should have kept it to myself.
If you know him and you know he has not once again I apologies to him.

Of course I am not stupid enough to think everyone has an addiction who gambles on machines or horses as I previously mentioned the Grand National as an example.

If the op has not got a problem he can laugh it off and move on,if he has what he does is up to him absolutely no problem at all.
*
A debate between me and you wont do any good so can we drop it now and move on mate.*

Click to expand...

You asked me the question so I've replied. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Joking aren't yer, the amount of experts and know all's on here they just like to judge.

You can get the ale in at the next meet :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

He mistakenly bet against his own team and won!!! sums you lot up&#128515; 

Dave certainly is an expert! I just hope he keeps winning on LPool losing&#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (Jan 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			He mistakenly bet against his own team and won!!! sums you lot up&#128515; 

Dave certainly is an expert! I just hope he keeps winning on LPool losing&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

And you accuse others of bringing us into a thread every time


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			And you accuse others of bringing us into a thread every time 

Click to expand...

Apart from Dave mentioning you's in the op. Typical rednose trying to deflect&#128515;


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 4, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			He mistakenly bet against his own team and won!!! sums you lot up&#128515; 

Dave certainly is an expert! I just hope he keeps winning on LPool losing&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

That's not fair! I was running late for work....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 4, 2016)

davemc1 said:



			That's not fair! I was running late for work....
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant &#128515;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 12, 2016)

Daviemac la BBC1 in 15mins.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Daviemac la BBC1 in 15mins.
		
Click to expand...

Nar mate, cant be you the're showing pictures of a brain.

Any other recommendations for telly, rather than watch that pile of pap on sky sports?

Celebrity Kabbadi, (Eamon) holmes under a hammer, please, anything.


----------



## davemc1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Daviemac la BBC1 in 15mins.
		
Click to expand...

Gutted, if I wasn't stuck in William hill, I well wudda watched this &#128514; :rofl:


----------



## davemc1 (May 22, 2021)

I had another one of then days yesterday, I’m not sure I can face another roasting by re-telling it here tho 🤦‍♂️😆


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 22, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			I had another one of then days yesterday, I’m not sure I can face another roasting by re-telling it here tho 🤦‍♂️😆
		
Click to expand...

Go on, it will be cathartic.


----------



## davemc1 (May 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Go on, it will be cathartic.
		
Click to expand...

Stu c has promised to come out of exile if I tell. I couldn’t do that to you guys 🤣


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 22, 2021)

davemc1 said:



			Stu c has promised to come out of exile if I tell. I couldn’t do that to you guys 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure he’ll be back if Liverpool start next season well 😊


----------

